# Tracy - are you kidding me??? More ss???



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Tracy, I don't even have words for my level of appreciation!!! This gorgeous snuggle sack is so beyond words. I don't even know how to thank you. Lori, it's beautiful!!! Your work is amazing!!! I am so moved by the thoughtfulness and generosity in these gifts. The pups are thrilled. My little girls are dying. We put the pillow in it, thanks to T and Tricia telling me. LOL. This is just such a fantastic gift and I can't believe how lucky I am!!! THANK YOU MY DEAR FRIEND. I'm so moved with these gifts!!! I love you and Brody so much!!!














































Look at this angel sleeping in it. She is so sweet and got her spot!!!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh wow that look so comfy i want to dive in myself, lol
Absolutely gorgeous!
Lucky babies!


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

wow ROBIN! That is stunning!
Lori does such fantastic work and such quality!
Gosh you lucky thing, it's definitely beginning to look a lot like Christmas in Ohio!!!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Robin, LOVED the pics!!! Looks like they wanted to use it as a trampoline rather than a bed though. HILARIOUS!! I'm sure they'll get the hang of it. Coco looks like she has definitely found the best spot!

A special thanks to Lori for making this gorgeous bed and allowing me to purchase one for you! I just couldn't hardly wait for you to get it!! 

brodysmom


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

aww look at coco!! so sweet 

gorgeous bed lori you are so amazing!!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Terri said:


> Oh wow that look so comfy i want to dive in myself, lol
> Absolutely gorgeous!
> Lucky babies!


It is so crazy comfy. I could curl up on it easily!!! It's gorgeous and amazing and feel so lucky to have gotten it!!! Thanks Terri honey.


TashaZ said:


> wow ROBIN! That is stunning!
> Lori does such fantastic work and such quality!
> Gosh you lucky thing, it's definitely beginning to look a lot like Christmas in Ohio!!!!


Tashy, I don't even have words. Still don't know who my other santa is but this is just too much fun. Hope my people are this happy!!! Thanks so much. 


Brodysmom said:


> Robin, LOVED the pics!!! Looks like they wanted to use it as a trampoline rather than a bed though. HILARIOUS!! I'm sure they'll get the hang of it. Coco looks like she has definitely found the best spot!
> 
> A special thanks to Lori for making this gorgeous bed and allowing me to purchase one for you! I just couldn't hardly wait for you to get it!!
> 
> brodysmom


Tracy, I can't even begin to show you my appreciation. We are just giddy over here. The presents were beyond generous and the pups are thrilled. It has made our whole week. You are a dear friend and I can't thank you enough for the thought you put into everything. Kiss Brody for us and thank you again so much!!!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I am ridiculously jealous right now!! I loooove Lori's snuggle sacks/beds!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

Wow what a great pressie i love it tracey u are so sweet robin locve the pis of your precious babies in it great great pressie xxx


----------



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

Looks so beautiful.. I want one (not for the dog, for me) !! lol


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Wow those are sum great SS pressies!! I so which I had joined in this year, Oh I cant wait till next xmas. So I can have a go!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

What fabulous gifts. Jasper and I of course love the last pic !!!


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Oh man lucky lucky! It is gorgeous and I'm sure your pupsters love it! What a nice gift.

I think I'll have to join next year, regretting I missed out seeing all the amazing things everyone is getting for one another!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh how adorable those snuggle sacks are!!! You have gotten such nice gifts! How much fun is this all!!! LOL! Makes me get all excited for Christmas to get her! Very nice Tracy...your such a sweetheart!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Kristin said:


> I am ridiculously jealous right now!! I loooove Lori's snuggle sacks/beds!


OMG me too!!! I've wanted one forever and just not been able to justify buying it for myself. Now that I have one in my hand I'll tell you this, they are AMAZING!!! Huge and quality and absolutely stunning!!!


~*Mandy*~ said:


> Wow what a great pressie i love it tracey u are so sweet robin locve the pis of your precious babies in it great great pressie xxx


Thank you Mandy honey!!! I am stunned at the generous gifts I've received. I feel so lucky and I got things that I never would have bought myself!!!


Small But Mighty said:


> Looks so beautiful.. I want one (not for the dog, for me) !! lol


ME TOO!!! I could be comfy in one of these human size!!!


Ciarra said:


> Wow those are sum great SS pressies!! I so which I had joined in this year, Oh I cant wait till next xmas. So I can have a go!


It's been just too much fun honey. Thanks so much!!!


lynx8456 said:


> What fabulous gifts. Jasper and I of course love the last pic !!!


I knew you would!!! Coco was all curled up just for Jasper!!! Thanks Laura honey, I am just flabbergasted at these beautiful gifts.


Quinn said:


> Oh man lucky lucky! It is gorgeous and I'm sure your pupsters love it! What a nice gift.
> 
> I think I'll have to join next year, regretting I missed out seeing all the amazing things everyone is getting for one another!


It's really been so much fun. Yes please join next year and join in the SS party!!!


Dazy Mae said:


> Oh how adorable those snuggle sacks are!!! You have gotten such nice gifts! How much fun is this all!!! LOL! Makes me get all excited for Christmas to get her! Very nice Tracy...your such a sweetheart!


Tracy is a doll. She's been a wonderful friend to us and the gifts are all so special!!! Thanks Darlene and please kiss the girls and yourself for me!!!


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

Adorable!! I love the last pic


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

OMG that is so beautiful! Look at my sweet little Coco!!!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

TwilightGirlKay said:


> Adorable!! I love the last pic


Awww thanks so much, I love that one too!!!


pam6400 said:


> OMG that is so beautiful! Look at my sweet little Coco!!!


Look at that little angel curled up, could you just die???


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

appleblossom said:


> aww look at coco!! so sweet
> 
> gorgeous bed lori you are so amazing!!


She is amazing and so is my santa!!! I'm so happy to have one of her beautiful creations. Coco has found her new favorite spot in life.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh Robin, that snuggle sack is awesome!! I bet your babies are loving it. It's so beautiful. What lucky little chi's!

Tracy your such a sweetie! Great job!


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

Robin that is lovely! and looks so comfy!
Well done Lori and Tracy  x


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

awwww she is so generous. Your Chi's are so lucky


----------



## ElectricBlueWings (Jun 5, 2009)

That looks so comfy!
I want it for myself, not Isis.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow what wonderful gifts!! Well done santa!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I just LOVE it, Robin! Looks like sweet Coco has the right idea already.  My troop loves their VB SS! Isn't Lori's work beyond amazing!?! Tracy, that was such a gorgeous gift! You did fabulous!

PS~ I had to giggle about the pillow. :lol:


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

TLI said:


> I just LOVE it, Robin! Looks like sweet Coco has the right idea already.  My troop loves their VB SS! Isn't Lori's work beyond amazing!?! Tracy, that was such a gorgeous gift! You did fabulous!
> 
> PS~ I had to giggle about the pillow. :lol:


LOL! I was laughing too picturing Robin opening the present.... hmmmm.... this bed is gorgeous but it's so.... um.... FLAT?! HA HA HAAAAAAAAAAAA!!! Robin, you are so hilarious. So happy you are enjoying the gifts. I had so much fun picking them out for you.

Tracy


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> LOL! I was laughing too picturing Robin opening the present.... hmmmm.... this bed is gorgeous but it's so.... um.... FLAT?! HA HA HAAAAAAAAAAAA!!! Robin, you are so hilarious. So happy you are enjoying the gifts. I had so much fun picking them out for you.
> 
> Tracy


It was absolutely hilarious! She was so giddy, excited, happy, making all these happy gleeful noises. Then she was like, "its a snuggle sack on both sides!" We said, "Honey, the underside where the flap is, is where you insert the bed pillow." Robin, Tricia, and I had such a laugh, and so much fun getting to be apart of her getting the gift and opening it. She was head over heels!


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

omg you are so lucky that is a wonderful gift


----------



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

wow how lucky ARE you!!! well the chi's hehe


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Mom of 4 Chi's* said:


> Oh Robin, that snuggle sack is awesome!! I bet your babies are loving it. It's so beautiful. What lucky little chi's!
> 
> Tracy your such a sweetie! Great job!


We are so lucky Lisa aren't we??? Coco has absolutely claimed it!!! I hope you're feeling better honey, been worried about you. Kiss the babies. Love ya.


claireeee said:


> Robin that is lovely! and looks so comfy!
> Well done Lori and Tracy  x


Thanks Claire sweetie!!! Didn't my santa take unbelievable care of me???


MarieUkxx said:


> awwww she is so generous. Your Chi's are so lucky


I know she is. I'm just astounded by the love and care in these gifts!!! Thanks Marie honey.


ElectricBlueWings said:


> That looks so comfy!
> I want it for myself, not Isis.


Me too!!! Wish I could fit in it!!! Thank you so much.


OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Wow what wonderful gifts!! Well done santa!!!


Thank you. Such amazing gifts. I'm just beyond words at this point.


TLI said:


> I just LOVE it, Robin! Looks like sweet Coco has the right idea already.  My troop loves their VB SS! Isn't Lori's work beyond amazing!?! Tracy, that was such a gorgeous gift! You did fabulous!
> 
> PS~ I had to giggle about the pillow. :lol:


OMG that was hilarious!!! Thank god you girls were on the phone to talk me through it!!! Yes Lori's work is beyond amazing and Tracy is so generous and thoughtful. Dying over here!!!


Brodysmom said:


> LOL! I was laughing too picturing Robin opening the present.... hmmmm.... this bed is gorgeous but it's so.... um.... FLAT?! HA HA HAAAAAAAAAAAA!!! Robin, you are so hilarious. So happy you are enjoying the gifts. I had so much fun picking them out for you.
> 
> 
> Tracy, you would have died laughing. Kenzie came home from school and I saw the package. I brought it in all excited and opened it and I'm like "you guys it's a snuggle sack on both ends". Still loving it to pieces, of course. They were like "okay honey, go get a standard pillow and insert it in the bottom". I was like, "what"??? Oh okay. LOL. Running around the house stealing Kenz's pillow. It was so hysterical. So fun but I would have never figured the pillow thing out without them!!!
> ...


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

OMG That is SOOOO beautiful!! Well done!!  This post had me giggling the whole way through ladies LOLOLOL Great present and great story!  I will have to give SS a serious thought for next year lol I was afraid this year but next year lol


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

that's really cute!!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

how gorgeous! just soo cute x


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Oh my! That is just beautiful! What a very lovely thing for you to buy Tracy and Robin for you and the babies to receive!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Tracilea said:


> OMG That is SOOOO beautiful!! Well done!!  This post had me giggling the whole way through ladies LOLOLOL Great present and great story!  I will have to give SS a serious thought for next year lol I was afraid this year but next year lol


You so need to join next year!!! HeHeHeHeHe. I'm such a ditzy chicky sometimes. I wonder how long it would have taken me to figure out to put a pillow in it without my pals on the phone with me!!! LOL. I was so spoiled with my santas this year! Thanks honey. Hope all is well at your abode.


Kioana said:


> that's really cute!!


Thanks Kio honey, it's so special.


*Princess* said:


> how gorgeous! just soo cute x


Thank you so much. It's just such a treat for the pups. My husband loves it too!!!


Lin said:


> Oh my! That is just beautiful! What a very lovely thing for you to buy Tracy and Robin for you and the babies to receive!


Thanks Linny honey. I can't believe how sweet the gifts were and how much we love them. They also got magnificent Kwigy-Bo sweaters that are unbelievable!!! So warm and quality!!!


----------

